# Mage Rta



## wiesbang (13/7/16)

Any Vendors have stock? Need it before the weekend.


----------



## Baker (14/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Any Vendors have stock? Need it before the weekend.



Sent you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (14/7/16)

Im sorted thanx @Zodiac


----------



## skola (14/7/16)

where did you get it from @wiesbang? what's your thoughts on the tank?


----------



## wiesbang (14/7/16)

skola said:


> where did you get it from @wiesbang? what's your thoughts on the tank?


Bought from Zubaid but still need to go fetch it. Will let you know tonight

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (14/7/16)

wiesbang said:


> Bought from Zubaid but still need to go fetch it. Will let you know tonight


Awesome thanks! If I'm not mistaken you have/had the moonshot 22 as well? Keen to hear how it compares. Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## wiesbang (14/7/16)

skola said:


> Awesome thanks! If I'm not mistaken you have/had the moonshot 22 as well? Keen to hear how it compares. Looking forward to your feedback.


So here it is






I totally love it!
The build quality is superb. Much better than the Moonshot and easier to build too. Flavour is on point!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

